# Can't turn off Sticky Keys!



## xms

I think it can be turned off by holding your right shift key down for 15 seconds (or something like that)


----------



## Evil XP2400

Just restart the computer... Freaking sticky crap is a pain in the ass....


----------



## xms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil XP2400*
Just restart the computer... Freaking sticky crap is a pain in the ass....

Haha...You sound just like i do when i'm at work..

_"Whats that Sir, bad sectors on c drive? Give it a reboot, it'll be just fine"_


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Yep, reboot, or hold shift for a while.. that happened to me when I was playing call of duty, lol.


----------



## WebWorkPros

Yeah, as annoyingly stupid as it seems, they don't tell you to just hold down both 'shift' keys at the same time- should resolve your problem right away.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil XP2400* 
Just restart the computer... Freaking sticky crap is a pain in the ass....

LOL. You remind me of the Conan O'Brien Call Center Skit.


----------



## hometoast

Control Panel
Accessibility Options
Keyboard Tab, Uncheck "Use Sticky Keys"
Click Settings Button for StickyKeys
Uncheck Everything.
They won't come back then.


----------



## DVtriple6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShawnMcGrail* 
Yep, reboot, or hold shift for a while.. that happened to me when I was playing call of duty, lol.

lol

That's so friggin annoying.. whenever I'm posting/chatting and I'm thinking a bit before writing caps.. well lest just say I'm careful with my shift buttons









EDIT: @ above. I have everything unchecked.. but still.. pain in the butt lol


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DVtriple6* 
lol
EDIT: @ above. I have everything unchecked.. but still.. pain in the butt lol

everything is unchecked yet holding it down or pressing 5 times still turns it on???


----------



## M3DS

just use system restore and go back to before you messed it up. I have had similar problems in the past. i use shift as reload in games. I also found that holding shift key down did not stop it or tsking ticks out.


----------



## pavedngold

To Hometoast, Thanks a million! It worked perfectly! I am trying to get the ease of access to use the narrator because my disability advisor said it would solve my vision problem. Yeah! Right! I was cool as a cucumber until I started messing with that stuff and now I just want to throw the laptop out the window! Why can't stuff be easy for us un-geeks? I have a paper due and spent an hour trying to undo what my advisor said to do. Thanks again! At least I don't have to listen to the sticky noise anymore! Grrrr! I know...just chill and remembber to breath! lol! Make it a perfect evening!


----------



## menamena

well, log off. then when it says "press ctrl alt delete" in the bottom left hand corner there should be a button. click it and tick sticky keys, then untick it, and press apply, not ok, but apply. then close the window, log on and it should be gone! hope i could help!


----------



## Twist86

If any poor bastard finds this after you disable sticky keys go down to your task bar and find a icon that says "Filter Keys" (will be white)....uncheck the first box and your keyboard will work again....then disable it all (Windows 7)


----------

